# Bringing home Icen and Garland



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

The boy walked into the warm, airy bedroom and placed a Petco bag with two 2g vases, some plants and two betta cups. 

" Oh boy.. He got us more, y'all be nice to the new boys! " Said Suellen, graciously swimming in her bowl. 

" You accuse us? " chimed Brent and Heather in unison as they tried to get a glimpse in the bag.

" Come on guys.. Suellen is right. Be nice. " Agreed Aubin, giving Skyden a long look of disbelief for his sarcasm in the matter. 

" Only time will tell buddy.. Only time. " Replied the chilled Skyden in his bowl.

The boy had just returned from getting their bowls ready and filled with water, so he grabbed the net and one by one scooped out each of the two new guys into their matching vases.

" I'll name you Icen, you're blue and white! And I'll name you.. Hmm.. GARLAND! Yeah, that's perfect. Garland for Christmas since you're red and have a green and red themed bowl! " Said the boy as he adjusted their new homes and placed them in their place.

What will Suellen, Brent, Heather, Skyden and Aubin think of the new guys? Will they get along? Tune in next time!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I like it


----------

